# tailess mice



## dale1988 (Mar 22, 2011)

went to pet shop today to purchase supplies for starting up breeding my rats and i came across mice with no tails have never seen them before i thought they where weird looking lol would anyone be breeding those for snake food at all?


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 22, 2011)

I wouldn't because I like to hold them by their tails.


----------



## wranga (Mar 22, 2011)

their call manx


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 22, 2011)

My mouse breeding group started with 2 tailed females and one tailess and id get a mixture of tailed and tailess in every litter.
I hated tailess for the reason they were hard to hold without tails so i killed off all tailess and the tailed mice would still throw a mixture of tailess and tailed due to them having both genes....


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 22, 2011)

is there rats like that?


----------



## Tristan (Mar 22, 2011)

they must suck at climbing in comparison to the tailed ones, if i had a tail i would want a prehensile one


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 22, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> is there rats like that?


Yes there is, my pet shop has some at the moment


----------



## saximus (Mar 22, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> My mouse breeding group started with 2 tailed females and one tailess and id get a mixture of tailed and tailess in every litter.
> I hated tailess for the reason they were hard to hold without tails so i killed off all tailess and the tailed mice would still throw a mixture of tailess and tailed due to them having both genes....


 
That sounds like it would make an interesting mini genetic project to see if it's co-dominant or recessive


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 22, 2011)

I used to breed Manx cats. You actually should breed tailed to tailless or you end up with a percentage of very nasty deformities. And yes, if you breed tailed Manx to tailed non-manx you have a chance of producing tailless offspring. Breeding tailless to tailless usually doesn't increase anything but risk of problems. Same goes breeding tailed to tailed. The Manx gene is not a guaranteed producer, hence you can breed tailless to tailless and end up with all tailed.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a manx mouse, its a female but hasn't bred yet as its too young. Will be interesting to see what comes out. The male is a Super mouse! lol


----------



## IgotFrogs (Mar 22, 2011)

I have tailless nice .... i use them for breeding snakey food .... rather than hold the tail ya just hole a back foot and stand back lol


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 22, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> is there rats like that?


 I've heard there is but they're pretty rare apparently and most have issues with keeping cool and balance.

I had a tailess rex mouse. Thankfully she was a breeze to handle so the whole 'no tail' thing didn't become a bother.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 22, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> I have tailless nice .... i use them for breeding snakey food .... rather than hold the tail ya just hole a back foot and stand back lol



Or if you have vens you use a bloody long pair of tongs lol


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I have a manx mouse, its a female but hasn't bred yet as its too young. Will be interesting to see what comes out. The male is a Super mouse! lol


 that should be interesting .


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 22, 2011)

JAS101 said:


> that should be interesting .



SUPER tailless mice lol. She is cute, i hope she breeds soon.


----------



## AshMan (Mar 22, 2011)

tailess mice...or hamsters?


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 22, 2011)

AshMan said:


> tailess mice...or hamsters?


 
Unfortunately u can't have hamsters in Australia. I used to keep them, so I know what I have now is definitely a tailess mouse lol


----------



## AshMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Really? i didnt know that lol. i have only lived in Australia since october so i wasnt aware lol. Thats a shame, i had one when i was little and loved him to bits lol


----------



## saximus (Mar 22, 2011)

Are they only the size of mice? I thought they were pretty much the same as guinea pigs


----------



## scaley (Mar 22, 2011)

Manx is a recessive gene in mice. I've been breeding them for 12 years, it's a definate recessive. Breeding manx to manx is okay if you know the lines, and are sensible with the manx mice you choose to breed with.


----------



## Serpentess (Mar 23, 2011)

saximus said:


> Are they only the size of mice? I thought they were pretty much the same as guinea pigs


 Haha, yes, they are the size of normal mice. My female manx rex was actually a little bit smaller than my other mice. I had rex, long haired and short haired. All sorts of colour variations (even ended up developing a tiger stripe coat from a white & orange male with a white & blue/grey female, must have been in their genes somewhere).


----------

